Ask HN: Who are the significant adopters of IPv6? Does anyone run IPv6 100%? - W-Stool
======
haecceity
A lot of corporate networks use both ipv4 and ipv6. I use ipv4 when debugging
because it's easier to type.

------
runjake
My last comment from the last time this question was asked a couple weeks ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20169589](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20169589)

TL;DR: I'm an IPv6 early adopter that is beginning to think that IPv6 is
doomed.

